# Cavs vs Kings - Nov 9th - 10:30PM EST - ESPN



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_









*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Sacramento Kings*

*Arco Arena*
Sacramento, CA
Friday, November 9, 2007
10:30 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Kings*:*







PG – Kevin Martin







SG – Francisco Garcia







C – Brad Miller







SF – John Salmons







PF – Mikki Moore​*
*NOTES:*
*
- This is a MUST WIN game with Denver and the unbeaten Clippers next on the road trip. Sacramento is without Mike Bibby AND Ron Artest. No excuse to lose this game. 

- Kings are another team with a weak frontline - Cavs need to pound the ball inside to Gooden, Z, LBJ. 

- Every road game we play is always intense because of fans coming to watch LBJ. We will need a quick start to take the crowd out of the ball game. 

- Lebron should focus his defensive efforts on stopping Kevin Martin. He is by far their best offensive player, shut him down they have no chance. 

- Quietly LBJ is putting up = 27.6ppg/9.2rpg/8.2apg/2blk/1.8spg/45%3pt/44%fg. If he can keep up those type of #'s, that might be the best individual season of his career. 



*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow I doubt he can keep up those numbers. But still that is pretty remarkable. Especially the 2 blocks and nearly 2 steals. 

And yeah should be a win for the Cavs. Lebron needs to come out and assert himself. this is a game he can win by himself. Don't wait for the team to show up in a game like this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Particularly amazing number considering he stunk in game 1.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, like I wrote in another thread:

Since that first game, he's averaging 32.0/10.3/9.3 with 2.5 blocks and 2.0 steals.

Pretty impressive, no?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wow, crazy numbers by Lebron.

What about Z and Boobie?... 

Z: 17pts/14rbs while shooting 53%

Boobie: 14.4pts while shooting 59.5% overall and 60% (!) from 3 land.

Larry Hughes has also been remarkable: 7.3pts/3rbs/3.7asts while shooting a splendid 27.3% from the floor, and 16.7% from downtown. With these numbers, he's a lock to make the All star team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Z has been oustanding in every single game, like all-star level. He can't produce with his back to the basket anymore but has changed his game to remain effective by crashing the boards and finishing plays when LBJ sets him up. Z should finish his career playing with LBJ...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Z should finish his career playing with LBJ...


He will, without a single doubt. Even if Z isn't as effective as he used to be, he still can get the job done, and more. He's often overlooked when people talk about the Cavs (ie: Lebron and a bunch of scrubs...).

There aren't many centers who are better than him.

I will always remember one thing about last year's playoff run. As soon as game 6 of the ECF was over, you could tell Lebron was looking for one person: Z. Similarly, Z was looking for one person too: Lebron. 

Those two have more "history" than anyone within the organisation, and it seems that they have tremendous respect and love for each other. It's a great sight, and I think Lebron and Z will definitely be teamates for several more years.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Kings have an awful lineup this would be a real bad loss if we can't this


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed FT's Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Real lackadaisical start here


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Serously lebron is blocking so many shots this year holy crap. and gooden being dumb


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lebron has to start every game out slow for some reason


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn z was in slomo there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

big z will be good forever too because he is dirt slow as is and doesnt jump


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bron 0-3 early... i wish he got off to good starts his fg% would be so much better


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if we werent so sloppy we'd be up by 12


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs not playing very well luckily the Kings are just bad


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that was blocked


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damon looks uncomfortable from 3


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** he makes one jumper and goes on fire haha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron goes to the bench: lead goes down what else is new


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you can't hit wide open jumpers well you're going to lose. You wonder sometimes if commentators just want to skip what's happening and just talk.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hmm i wish we had brent barry sometimes


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

gibson for 3!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Frustrating that we aren't putting this team away


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow that was a nice finish by Brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Simmons is an actual shotblocker for us: haven't had that for a long time.

Boobie for 3!!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

boobie for 3 again. best shooter in the league haha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like they're not having Lebron shoot the techs anymore this year hehe


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson wasn't fouled there? No respect


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden's again having a brain fart game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Christ how many freakin easy shots can we miss


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

FT's, layups, wide open 3's: building a house tonight on bunnies


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What an awful half


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was an awful foul call agasinst Gibson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's hard watching this game. Burned by Moore on the drive with the and-1.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team is playing really dumb out there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons never made that stupid floater


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol "MILLER GOT RAPED HE GOT RAPED HARD"


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

omfg what a block


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron almost took that off the ****ing backboard!! omg


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn i thought he was gonna dunk that haha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Losing gibson really kills this team: outside shooting goes down and our perimeter players become TO prone w/o him


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

feed drew the ball every possesion hes on fire right now. that step back jumper was sick


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wtf


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought Cleveland had a good chance to end the quarter with a lead. Outside of offensive rebounding, things haven't looked good.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

daniel gibson is gonna be a frekin star


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> daniel gibson is gonna be a frekin star


nt


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pretty awful game by the Cavs. No energy, sloppy passing, sloppy defensive. Hopefully Gibson won't foul out and we win this thing still despite it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tied again: freakin put this game away please


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damon jones is really off tonight


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

2nd time a Damon Jones dropped pass has led to a transition bucket. It's kind of important to catch the ball when that's one of two things you are asked to do on a basketball court.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> damon jones is really off tonight


Off would seem to indicate only his shot off, he's been overall awful: he's keeps losing the ball if he isnt bricking a shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These are awful possesions: not even close to a good shot


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why is LeBron passing the ball so much?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we need to hold them at 4 points or we will lose the game right here


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin browns been a good pickup


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a save!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin brown!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is wrong with Lebron today?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Devin Brown is bringing it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't understand what Mike Brown is trying to do against this zone: we're just passing it around the perimeter. Freakin post Lebron or run a pick/roll with Gibson


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

imagine if z could jump lol. YES LEBRON! soo ****ing fast!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron and Boobie stepping it up!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

boobie is amazing and stealing the ball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy **** that was a tough shot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z for the tie!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was some incredible speed by LeBron. He went all the way in less than 3 seconds.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron needs a rest god he looks exhausted


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy **** lebron!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron taking over this game!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

how is someone so big so ****ing fast?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bull**** that was a good play by Z


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

oh boy.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lebron is taking matters into his own hands. i hate how the cavs are always grinding out games and hoping lebron propels them to victory the last couple of minutes.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

let me guess. iso with lebron lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

howd he miss that layup jeeze


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How do you blow that Jones?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

NO 3's


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

whew. thank you lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoo: I thought they might have called the flop Martin through against Gooden


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice D by lebron. martin should of took that first shot in rhythm though instead of that pump fake.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 93, Sacramento 91*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We totally lucked out in this game: man we really suck when Gibson is out and thank you Lebron for deciding enough was enough


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

DEVIN BROWN !!!!!!!

Wow! THAT is how a player is supposed to respond when his team needs a lift. HE tore it up on both ends of the floor, and he was a man possessed on the boards.

Great game Devin!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sasha better watch his back. Devin could take his spot if Sasha doesn't find the rhythm soon.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good game folks. LeBron was ****ing magical in the 4th quarter.


----------

